# Evergreen stressed or sick?



## siearly (Jul 22, 2013)

I've noticed this evergreen is increasingly brown. I don't know what kind of tree it is. I've cut out completely dead branches but it seems the condition is getting worse. I'd hate to lose the tree and more importantly, I don't want neighboring trees to get sick. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## stltreedr (Jul 22, 2013)

siearly said:


> I've noticed this evergreen is increasingly brown. I don't know what kind of tree it is. I've cut out completely dead branches but it seems the condition is getting worse. I'd hate to lose the tree and more importantly, I don't want neighboring trees to get sick. Is there anything I can do?




It's hard to tell from the photo, but the stressed tree appears to be some sort of Pine, and the neighboring tree a Blue Spruce. The first thing we need is a positive tree ID, how about some up-close needle pics.


----------



## siearly (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I think it's a kind of pine and I know the one next to it is a Colorado Blue Spruce. Here are some close up pictures.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 23, 2013)

It might be a Japanese White Pine. A hole plethora of problems that can cause decline in Pines. My first guess would be a improperly planted tree with a restricted root system in poor heavy soil. Expect limited success turning the tree around at this stage, I would hire an Arborist & be prepared for removal.


----------



## siearly (Jul 23, 2013)

Raintree said:


> It might be a Japanese White Pine. A hole plethora of problems that can cause decline in Pines. My first guess would be a improperly planted tree with a restricted root system in poor heavy soil. Expect limited success turning the tree around at this stage, I would hire an Arborist & be prepared for removal.



Thanks for the reply. I was afraid it might be too late to save it. If the cause is not disease-related, I'd at least feel a little bit better.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 23, 2013)

siearly said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was afraid it might be too late to save it. If the cause is not disease-related, I'd at least feel a little bit better.



Most diseases are opportunistic pathogens in the environment that take advantage of a weak & stressed tree. Your tree may very well be diseased, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't harbor a fungal invader. The sixty four dollar question is why is your pine stressed & unable to defend it's self from these secondary scape-goats. As my post above states, poor soil conditions are number one on the list.


----------



## siearly (Jul 23, 2013)

Raintree said:


> Most diseases are opportunistic pathogens in the environment that take advantage of a weak & stressed tree. Your tree may very well be diseased, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't harbor a fungal invader. The sixty four dollar question is why is your pine stressed & unable to defend it's self from these secondary scape-goats. As my post above states, poor soil conditions are number one on the list.



Okay, that's making sense to me now. I know an arborist I can call.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 26, 2013)

From the pics, it looks like there are healthy needles alongside dead and dying ones on the same candle.Maybe scale or mites? Def get an arborist over asap, might not be too late.


----------



## siearly (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Waiting on a return call from the A man.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 26, 2013)

First thing that stands out is no root flair, then second the over all canopy percentage of dead/declining foliage. If 50% of the limbs are viable & could be saved would you want the disfigured Pine in such an important location? Let us know what your Arborist thinks.


----------

